# Roys Been Holding Out......( Rlt 36 Content)



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

It looks like Im the first to post about the arrival of my RLT36 (01/21)









I had to chase the postie round the village to get it, even then he diddnt have it on his bike so I went to the sorting office and made them find it out the back







, the staff wernt happy
















Very pleased with it indeed









just my first impressions and initial photos really, I aim to do a review soon,

But after I took some photos I took the bracelet off to fit a Tan Hirsh Liberty strap and guess what I found?!










Roys signature in between the lugs !! A really nice touch..









The photos a bit poor ( and very fingerprinty







)and Ill try to get a better one but I couldnt wait to get it on the forum


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

jasonm said:


> It looks like Im the first to post about the arrival of my RLT36 (01/21)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks great, shall I bring my camera kit on friday??


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

By all means







, that would be great!


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

jasonm said:


> It looks like Im the first to post about the arrival of my RLT36 (01/21)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very cool Roy


----------



## Dave ME (May 7, 2005)

Looks good! I think there are going to be 21 very happy customers there


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I forgot about this bit. Yes it is my real signature.


----------



## born t (May 8, 2005)

Yes, I saw that, too. I agree it's a really nice touch, not least because his signature is quite beautiful!

Born

********


----------



## knuteols (Feb 22, 2006)

Looks like a beauty - you are one lucky guy Jason!









Knut


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

I know Knut..Thank you


----------



## alfinson (Feb 2, 2006)

Why oh WHY!









Looks great, a wonderful watch Roy


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

alfinson said:


> Looks great, a wonderful watch Roy


Thank You.


----------



## born t (May 8, 2005)

Haven't taken mine off since I got it.

Born


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Woah!!!!









Right, Im gonna delete my photos now......









Fantastic photos Born


----------



## Paper Lawyer (Mar 26, 2006)

Jason, I lied. I don't have a tinge of envy at all....

.......I'm very, very envious!









Only 21? That is as exclusive as my previous ti torch (I'm a sucker for gadgets







)


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

Brilliant pictures Born









Superb watch Roy









Thanks


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Born, can I use the first pic as my desktop background please?


----------



## Larry from Calgary (Jun 5, 2006)

jasonm said:


> Roys signature in between the lugs !! A really nice touch..
> 
> 
> 
> ...












I go away on an extended vacation once every blue moon and look what I miss out on









That is a beauty Roy and adding your signature was a very nice touch!

I'll just have to keep a closer eye on the forum


----------



## born t (May 8, 2005)

Certainly!











jasonm said:


> Born, can I use the first pic as my desktop background please?


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Thanks


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Looking good, I also got mine today and i'm loving it







Will post some pics later

Thanks Roy


----------



## mattjg01 (Jul 3, 2006)

Born, absolutely stunning pictures. And another great looking watch Roy.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

why oh why oh why did I pass on this one!


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

pg tips said:


> why oh why oh why did I pass on this one!


Ditto.......... Waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!








:cry2:







:cry2:







:cry2:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

born t said:


> Haven't taken mine off since I got it.
> 
> Born


They are superb photo`s of an excellent watch, I`m soooo glad I got my name down for one


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> They are superb photo`s of an excellent watch, I`m soooo glad I got my name down for one


Yeah don't rub it in


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Born,

Those pictures are excellent, that is a very fine looking watch indeed. 

As I won't be buying one of these lovely watches I didn't think it appropriate that I comment on it, I would love to own one but that is beyond my current means.

I have to say that I've followed the evolution of this watch on the forum and I admire the commitment of our members in helping bring this watch to fruition.

But mostly, I admire Roy who has gone to great lengths to give his customers what they desire and more.

We are often faced with a product that someone makes and told that we need it and should have it because they say so. Not pointing any fingers of course.

In this case we have a person who has responded to the demand of the customer and made what the customer wants. Not what he thinks they should have through hype or perceived status.

From a concept to a masterpiece, Roy has made a watch that will be discussed for a long time and appreciated by those fortunate enough to own it.

I wish I was lucky enough to be in that number.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

pg tips said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > They are superb photo`s of an excellent watch, I`m soooo glad I got my name down for one
> ...


Sorry I didn`t mean to gloat











Stan said:


> Born,
> 
> Those pictures are excellent, that is a very fine looking watch indeed.
> 
> ...


Elequently put Stan, Roy is a rarity, someone who truely cares about his customers rather then just trying to make a profit


----------



## KenR (Jun 24, 2006)

Stan said:


> Born,
> 
> Those pictures are excellent, that is a very fine looking watch indeed.
> 
> ...


I couldn't agree with you more except that I am one of the lucky ones. Mine should arrive in Tennessee any day now. Utterly fantastic to follow the evolution of this beauty. I will treasure it as much as I have any watch I've ever or currently own. Thanks Roy for supplying us watch junkies







with a high quality, and beautiful, "drug". I would hate to have to ever go through "withdrawal".









Ken


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Wow, it looks even better in real life... I always smile when I see other peoples pics of Roys new creations as Roy tends to do very factual pictures whereas we all seem to do more 'lifestyle' shots. Anyway well done Roy - another winner!


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

Roy said:


> I forgot about this bit. Yes it is my real signature.


Excellent! Roy, you know I've been after this for a while. And so very well done, hidden between the lugs









I'm sure it will have pride of place in the RLT box. The question now is: who gets displaced?










Very nice photos, Born!


----------



## born t (May 8, 2005)

Thanks everyone for the compliments. And you're right about Roy, Stan!









Now, Colin, I can help solve you problem; just send me the second watch from the left in the top row.....


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Sorry Born, I'll fight you for that one


----------



## cricketer (Sep 27, 2004)

jasonm said:


> By all means
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well done Jason - and of course Roy


















Alan


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Thanks Alan


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

born t said:


> Thanks everyone for the compliments. And you're right about Roy, Stan!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





jasonm said:


> Sorry Born, I'll fight you for that one


Another RLT classic


----------



## Barryboy (Mar 21, 2006)

Nalu said:


> Roy said:
> 
> 
> > I forgot about this bit. Yes it is my real signature.
> ...


It has to be the diver - you don't want that any more. It's out of place. It spoils your collection. You want to sell it. You really do. It's no good to you any more. You will send me a PM to arrange the sale. You will. Go on. You must. Do it. Do it today. You know it makes sense.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Finally got the camera out for Roy's latest







creation, firstly had it on the Nato as I didn't have time to re-size the bracelet yesterday







But now managed to get it back on the bracelet after 10 or so attempts.







:taz: Sod this watch making Roy, I was close to sending it back for you to get the bracelet back on!.



























Anyway needless to say it's going to be staying on the wrist for a few days at least


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Looks good Phil


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Just realised it took me the best part of 20 minutes to get that bracelet back on


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Phil, I'm tearing up your job application.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Roy said:


> Phil, I'm tearing up your job application.


That's fine with me, I've heard your a slave driver anyway


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Excellent result Roy and some great personal touches


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Guess what I'll be wearing tommorow?


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

jasonm said:


> Guess what I'll be wearing tommorow?


A Â£3.99 Constant quartz from Argos?


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

jasonm said:


> Guess what I'll be wearing tommorow?


RLT4?


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Oh, wise guys tonight 'eh?









Why I 'auta.......

Dagnabit!


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> jasonm said:
> 
> 
> > Guess what I'll be wearing tommorow?
> ...


I though you would still be at Drax Mac


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

JoT said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > jasonm said:
> ...


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Give me a break I was hard at work last night calming tormented souls









I am of course talking about the poor buggers who had to work with me


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

potz said:


> PhilM said:
> 
> 
> > Finally got the camera out for Roy's latest
> ...


Good advice Chris


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

jasonm said:


> Oh, wise guys tonight 'eh?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And why should tonight be different to any other?


----------



## Steve264 (May 29, 2006)

potz said:


> PhilM said:
> 
> 
> > Finally got the camera out for Roy's latest
> ...










hmmm... Might suit a speedbird...


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

Barryboy said:


> It has to be the diver - you don't want that any more. It's out of place. It spoils your collection. You want to sell it. You really do. It's no good to you any more. You will send me a PM to arrange the sale. You will. Go on. You must. Do it. Do it today. You know it makes sense.


Quite right - dive watches don't really have a place in my collection 









In all seriousness, if you're talking about the RLT11 (and not the 20 or 28), you might get a PM. I have two 11s and if the 36 is what I think it is and the RLT Diver Jr. is in the works (














), something will have to go.


----------

